# napa acid



## cloomis (Aug 27, 2008)

when using sulfuric acid from napa to dissolve silver dose one have to boil it down to concentrate the acid or not ,i thought deluted acid worked fine on silver?yes or no hmmmm


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 27, 2008)

How do you plan on dissolving the silver? The sulfuric cell or with hot concentrated sulfuric (extremely dangerous)? In both cases, you will have to heat to concentrate the acid. This is also a very dangerous operation. Hot concentrated sulfuric is one of the most dangerous things on the planet. Start small. I don't understand why you want to dissolve silver with sulfuric, in the first place. Besides the dangers, it's a difficult task to recover the silver from the acid, after you get it dissolved.


----------



## cloomis (Aug 27, 2008)

sulfur cell is what i am working on at this point not saying i will stay with this process concidering the dangers involved ,but i am trying all processes involving silver,i do have hokes book and have read it 5 times i sudgest everyone doing so.thanks for info just want to get it right


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 31, 2008)

Goes to the extent of 2
to 5%


----------

